

"We did no live testing" brags bank as rival's new IT system fails... - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/applications/3365823/nationwide-we-did-no-live-testing-before-online-bank-re-launch/

======
Piskvorrr
"Because we use System Foo, which is all virtual (and let me tell you, we're
glad we choose mauve, it has the most RAM), we have avoided all the headaches
of our competitors." Doesn't sound like a Dilbert-esque, clueless PHB trying
to astroturf, nossir, not at all. (Virtual systems vs. live testing? That's
like comparing a bad analogy with an orange.)

